

Ask HN: What news sites are your favorites and why? - michaelawill

Lifehacker and Ars Technica are my current favorites. Always looking for a few more good information sources to add to my chrome bookmark bar :)<p>I'm sure there are a ton of great news sites out there that I've never seen, I really can't stand major news sites that use a huge amount of their screen real estate for advertisements and navigation bars.<p>What are your favorites?
======
mbrubeck
I read a number of "Planet" blog aggregators run by specific organizations or
projects or individuals, e.g.:

<http://planet.gnome.org/>

<http://planet.debian.org/>

<http://planet.mozilla.org/>

<http://planet.intertwingly.net/> (Sam Ruby's personal reading list)

They have an interesting mix of code-related news and personal blog posts.

------
_giu
I like to read Heise Online (<http://www.heise.de>). I have to mention that
Heise Online is written in german and an english version exists at
<http://www.heise.de/english/>. But the _official_ english version of Heise
Online is called _The H_ (which belongs to _Heise Media UK Ltd._ ):
<http://www.h-online.com/> .

I especially like (and recommend) the security section of Heise Online
(<http://www.heise.de/security/>), which is also available on _The H_ for
english readers: <http://www.h-online.com/security/> .

now, the other sites I read on a regular base are:

<http://reddit.com/r/programming> (I know you saw that one coming)

<http://reddit.com/r/haskell>

<http://reddit.com/r/ruby>

... and some other subreddits.

I can recommend you to search for other technical subreddits at
<http://www.reddit.com/reddits/> that match your interests.

------
frossie
I monitor the World News RSS feed from guardian.co.uk - just to remind myself
there is a world out there. They also have a very nice iPhone interface to
their website, and the real website is very light on ads.

Otherwise it's HN and Ars Technica.

------
vaksel
The only original source I read is techcrunch. Everything else I get through
links found on technology/programming subreddits, hackernews, and a few forums

~~~
jm4
That goes without saying. You post literally every TechCrunch article here.

~~~
vaksel
Nah just the interesting ones. The auto-submit makes it easy to do

------
brlewis
I use <http://friendfeed.com/> for crowdsourced, or more accurately,
friendsourced news.

------
sirfrancisbacon
Hacker News and Reddit for everything, pretty much; I enjoy reddit's
programming section.

------
yan
hacker news / newmogul is pretty much where I find the majority of my news
these days. If it's important and relevant enough, it'll probably be here.

~~~
michaelawill
Checked out Newmogul. Love it. I really love the arc layout. Very little
wasted space.

